# DIY Yarn Bowl



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what you call frugal!

http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

And what a great idea!


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Good idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah! No longer will I have to chase that ball of yarn. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great idea! But I really like the pretty yarn bowl with the birds!


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

every day is a learning day thanks for posting


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Oz says we should get up and move around every hour. I try to time my yarn escapes for then, so I guess I won't be using this great idea!lol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Will remember that, next time I am knitting with 2 balls of yarn.
Very clever idea.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you I too will use the next time I am using several balls of yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I just clicked on to post this same link! Great knitters think alike. :mrgreen: 

Anyway i just went and found something to try this out. I think if I like it, that will help me decide whether to purchase one of the more elegant yarn bowls. I would think that those of us who have more than one project going could use more than one surely!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you.


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Frugal yes, but it definitely will work for me! Just getting ready to start another dishcloth & I will give this a try. Thanks for the link!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Smart idea.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Recycling things in the house makes for great Yarn Bowls. 

cereal bowl, empty coffee cans in plastic now, oat meal box, a pot, those pretty gift bags..oh so much more..clay flower pot with hole turned upside down on its saucer, a shoe box, a paint bucket (cleaned).


----------



## sharobmic (Nov 11, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Recycling things in the house makes for great Yarn Bowls.
> 
> cereal bowl, empty coffee cans in plastic now, oat meal box, a pot, those pretty gift bags..oh so much more..clay flower pot with hole turned upside down on its saucer, a shoe box, a paint bucket (cleaned).


or even 2 clay flower pots of different sizes, put the smaller one upside down just inside the larger one


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

When I previously saw this I dug out one of my beautiful pottery bowls & a flowered binder clip. It is just fabulous!
Much better than that old oatmeal box trick! We really can recycle with some style can't we?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this actually is a very neat solution that will work. any size bowl can be used, even large enough to hold 2 skeins being worked. and the price is certainly right. can even use old ceramic bowls for something more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a great idea.. I actually have a nice bowl that I found in our attic!!! left there from past homeowners. but I can't in my heart cut into it to make a nice unique yarn bowl.. so I think this will let me use the bowl and not ruin it.. you know just in case its worth millions..


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, so clever!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Kathymacau said:


> Good idea, thanks for sharing


DITTO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use an old crock pot crock that is left over from a pot thst burned out. Its heavy and holds a lot of yarn. But really easy is a plastic shopping bag hung on my chair or spinning wheel. Or my backpack, or a ginormous handbag.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

i do the shopping bag routine all the time, but do like the bowl + paper clip idea for a different experience. often my yarn pops out of the bags and winds up on the floor rolled out.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

DorisT said:


> This is what you call frugal!
> 
> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


ha I got that stuff hanging around here! son of a gun... I jsut got me a basket/bag with metal holes/handles for a yarn holder.. and project keeper all in one from hobby lobby.. at 50% off.. love it.. its b i g..


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I purchased a fiesta ware type bowl at Dollar Tree and drilled 2 holes in it. Cheap and look old.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tried the paper clip idea out last night and it worked a treat. I am making the square bunny pattern so am using 2 balls of wool. I found a pottery bowl which my son had made when he was 8 ( he is now 30) and the base from a metal rose bowl, stuck a small bulldog clip on each and hey presto- instant success. I wish I knew about this on many occasion when I have spent precious time, untangling wool.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

If you have a computer nerd in the family try using the containers that blank CDs or DVDs come in. I love them! Use them without the bottoms and the spindle for a yarn bowl. Use them with the spindle for keeping spools of crochet cotton under control. Use a hot ice pick or metal skewer and make a hole in the top and feed your thread thru... super clean thread store and it travels well.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this idea,thanks


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

It does work really nicely. I found an old stone crock that would accommodate a binder clip. But I have discovered why I may want to use the clothes pin and rubber band: you can remove the yarn! I like to grab my working projects to take in the car sometimes, or even just upstairs. Now I have to carry that crock up - forget that too heavy.  :roll:


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been using a yarn bowl like that, it really does work. I was using glass bowls and then I picked up several plastic containers at Dollar Tree that work great.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I found some really pretty fold-up square containers,made of fabric and cardboard from the dollar tree that I just love. I have lots of different size baskets that I like to use too. Got only two
projects going right now but with these container I can store projects whereever I sit and can work where I am.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you, DorisT! Your efforts are greatly appreciated! 
Accidentally kicking the small green trashcan (repurposed for yarn only!)I have been using for a 'yarn bowl' will no longer be of concern!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I decided to try knitting socks 2 at a time. No magic loop stuff involved either. I am using double points! My mother-in-law and her mother used to crochet doilies when they were waiting during driving trucks in the potato harvest. They kept their thread and projects in re-purposed shortening cans that had plastic lids. I found 2 of those cans in a box of craft items from my mother-in-law. On the shelf next to that box was a cute little picnic basket type basket. EUREKA! Using the cans in my basket I still have room for some tools and my sock pattern. ( It is small enough that it keeps me from lugging around things I really don't need. I tend to through everything into my knitting bags just in case.) So each can stores the yarn and one sock. I use cute colored bull nosed clips to keep the row count for each sock. Using 2 different colors I put one clip on the back side of that sock's can.( I use 7 clips per can but you could use more. The handles on the clips make it possible to stack several on top of one by hooking the handle of one over the handle of another clip.) It doesn't break my concentration to keep count and I know that each sock is getting the exact same count. When all the clips are on the can rim I take them off and start over. Super easy! I am spending more time actually knitting and less time stressing about the counter. Everything fits nicely in a light little basket. I wish I had figured this set up out years ago. I had to share!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. This is a great idea. People are always out there thinking. :shock:


----------

